# How can u tell....



## circuit dancer (24 March 2013)

If a rabbit is pregnant?   Other then finding babies,     My slim beautiful French lop and put on a huge amount of weight and is very heavy to lift up!   She has a small little bald patch on her tummy and looks like her "bits" are a little swollen!   

She's not changed her mood or anything.    I got a new boy bunny about 6 weeks ago who has free run of the whole garden and my two girl bunnies have there seperate pens as they don't get on.   My other boy bunnie is fixed but I havnt got round to getting the new one done as there never out together and she's not escaped ( unless she went for a quick one n jumped back in ) lol 

Anyway going vets tomow to check.  Just wondered what you guys think?  Shall I start building hutches?


----------



## ridefast (24 March 2013)

If she is pregnant it lasts for 4 weeks, has she started nesting yet?


----------



## circuit dancer (24 March 2013)

I Dnt think so.  She's a neat rabbit n always moves her bed how she likes it.    My last pregnant rabbit Didnt  nest.    Again we Didnt know she was pregs either as she Didnt show any signs


----------



## 3Beasties (24 March 2013)

Is her pen in the garden that he is in? If so then a bit of wire between them won't necessarily stop them getting up to no good.....


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 March 2013)

Thanks 3Breasties that's comforting  

Well at least she didn't put the boy rabbit and girl rabbit in together because she thought they wanted a cuddle......then had 11 baby bunnies.......then six months later did it again because they 'missed their babies' when we have rehomed them.....(she was three at this point)


----------



## circuit dancer (24 March 2013)

Again.  Not my fault! ........


----------



## 3Beasties (24 March 2013)

I didn't say it was CD, I was just saying that it could be possible. 

Never underestimate the breeding power of a rabbit, I learnt that with mibe very quickly!


----------



## 3Beasties (24 March 2013)

Mine*


----------



## catxx (24 March 2013)

The actual deed takes seconds but they can't do it through wire.

She could be having a phantom pregnancy though, which means going through all the motions, if she's been exposed to an unneutered male. Discuss with the vets about getting her spayed.


----------



## circuit dancer (24 March 2013)

Lol don't worry 3beasties.   I was talking to slightlyconfused  as she is my sister lol.     She is going vets tomow to see what the damage is lol


----------



## Slightlyconfused (25 March 2013)




----------

